# Project X Zone: If a Sequel was going to be made



## ReimuHakurei (Apr 10, 2014)

What game characters do you think they should add, how many chapters there should be, and should it be a open world, and what gaming platform?

I would love to see Touhou characters, Reimu Hakurei and Marisa Kirisame (Representing their respectful games), Having a open world with 30 chapters, but making them three ~ four hours long. I think it would be good to see it on the PS3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2014)

Make Sanger Zonvolt returns with motherfucking R?tsel Feinschmecker for some Trombe! Goodness.

I would say it has better chances of being on PS4.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2014)

Reimu? I don't think so. If I recall, ZUN doesn't wish to sell out when it comes to Touhou, with things like an anime and shit like that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2014)

It'd probably be on a handheld as it's cheaper. Open World doesn't really fit with the turnbased tactics genre. . As above, Zun wouldn't go for that sort of thing.


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Apr 10, 2014)

I know it won't happen, but god dang it ZUN, come on! I understand why he doesn't want a anime of the series as it would ruin Touhou (Also doesn't want it to go mainstream), but correct me if I am wrong.

Reimu Hakurei has already appeared in two games, outside of Touhou. I can't remember what console, PS2 I think.

Even if Touhou Project were to go mainstream, how bad could it be? The fandom already has it fair share of fools, telling the same damn Meme (Sakuya Pads, i is the strongest ⑨ ⑨ ⑨ ⑨ ⑨) for the One Hundred millionth time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2014)

Well that would be a question more suited for the Touhou FC than here.

I seem to recall Reimu and Yuyuko used in one game, an arcade game I believe...

But if it (Touhou Project) went mainstream... I believe some fans would lose interest, thinking ZUN is selling out or that it would lose some of it's appeal. But overall, it would simply become another product.


----------

